
Die, robocalls, die: A how-to guide to stop spammers and exact revenge - SirLJ
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/04/die-robocalls-die-how-to-guide-stop-spammers-exact-revenge/
======
Hackbraten
Web archive link for non-subscribers:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190405054132/https://www.washi...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190405054132/https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/04/die-
robocalls-die-how-to-guide-stop-spammers-exact-revenge/)

------
Nasrudith
Personally I think robocalls show the need to upgrade the phone protocols to
something more robust and identifiable. The current system is very insecure
and I would love an option for say certificate identification of callers. I am
well aware a switchover would be messy.

------
al2o3cr
The phone carriers know exactly where this traffic is coming from, they just
DGAF because they can upsell people on $4/mo "spam prevention" services.

